# What does falling in love feel like?



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never been in love before. I thought I was at one point but it wasn't love. I'm happy to know that now. Can anyone tell me what the signs are and what it feels like?
I'm only curious to know everyone's views on it because everyone has a different opinion on how it feels


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Well when I love a person the thought of them leaving me hurts. I get butterflies and actually care about them deep-down.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

that helps me a lot
So much that it could bring you to tears because you're so happy?


srschirm said:


> Well when I love a person the thought of them leaving me hurts. I get butterflies and actually care about them deep-down.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah I've had tears of joy a few times.  Honestly it takes me a number of months before I tell someone I love them.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

And that only makes sense. It gives time to make sure it's real. 


srschirm said:


> Yeah I've had tears of joy a few times.  Honestly it takes me a number of months before I tell someone I love them.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Since I've never had a girlfriend, I have no idea. I suppose its amazing though. It hurts to ponder on it too long.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It's like knowing you found your reflection. The other, better half of you. Lots of butterflies and the feeling of throwing up.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

you will have one someday.


DubnRun said:


> Since I've never had a girlfriend, I have no idea. I suppose its amazing though. It hurts to ponder on it too long.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

aw  this made me smile. these are good things to know.


Strwbrry said:


> It's like knowing you found your reflection. The other, better half of you. Lots of butterflies and the feeling of throwing up.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

It's similar to getting high, if you had experienced that, except it last non-stop


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It feels a little something like this:






Jk, I wouldn't know... probably feels good though xD


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

ha ha I haven't had much experience with being high. But that's interesting 


RenegadeReloaded said:


> It's similar to getting high, if you had experienced that, except it last non-stop


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol! I love this. hahah a little afternoon delight lol


Cam1 said:


> It feels a little something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

callalilly26 said:


> ha ha I haven't had much experience with being high. But that's interesting


Well it could answer your question, with the risk of getting addicted.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Well when I love a person the thought of them leaving me hurts. I get butterflies and actually care about them deep-down.


This. Plus terrifying.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Cam1 said:


> It feels a little something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sex panther can cure that.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

jJoe said:


> Sex panther can cure that.


That's true. It does work 60% of the time..... everytime.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

haha yeah, I know a lot of people who do it. And they all love it. Euphoria is addicting...so I can see why.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> Well it could answer your question, with the risk of getting addicted.


----------



## TechnoTom (Oct 31, 2012)

Being in love is different than "falling in love". The latter is all about the euphoria and butterflies and all that, which I believe is better termed "enfatuation". What I would consider "true" love cannot really be known until you've been with someone for longer and longer - months at the least. It's the process of knowing each other so well and still admiring differences rather than causing friction. It's about feeling like a team, taking on life together, and wanting to give of yourself to the other. I could go on, but I'm typing on a phone, and it's taking forever and a half...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Everyone feels different about it. Your feeling will be unique as well


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Am I having Deja Vu, or did a bunch of posts get deleted from this thread?

Let me put my old response back up:

Feels good man.

Like running through a corn field backwards without any pants on.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Never experienced this thing you call "love" per say. I mean I've been infatuated with girls before and daydream about what kind of great person they might be. That's about it...


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

like jumping up and down on a cloud?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Well when I love a person the thought of them leaving me hurts.


I don't consider that to be love because some people are so used to being alone that when they finally hang around someone they really like and that person were to leave their life, it would really hurt. People with SA tend to be more sensitive.

Personally, the thought of anyone that I really cared about or liked leaving would hurt me. I don't consider it love necessarily...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

TechnoTom said:


> Being in love is different than "falling in love". The latter is all about the euphoria and butterflies and all that, which I believe is better termed "enfatuation". What I would consider "true" love cannot really be known until you've been with someone for longer and longer - months at the least. It's the process of knowing each other so well and still admiring differences rather than causing friction. It's about feeling like a team, taking on life together, and wanting to give of yourself to the other. I could go on, but I'm typing on a phone, and it's taking forever and a half...


You're my favorite person of the day . I agree 100%. Infatuation/"puppy love" is that first honeymoon period that feels awesome, where you're getting to know someone, thinking they're amazing and perfect, talking for hours on end, always feeling excited and happy to see each other, etc. That doesn't last, and it isn't love. Like TechnoTom said, love is something far deeper, and it is basically wanting to spend the rest of your life with someone, in spite of their flaws, in spite of any fights/problems, and in spite of the times when they make you very unhappy. Love is commitment, and it has to be built out of a lot more than good feelings; it is a true caring for one another, and wanting to be the best person you can for the other.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You know that smell before rain? Or how it feels the first time you go barefoot after winter? Or a summer night when you're driving on the back roads and the air is just perfect enough where you can have all the windows down without being cold? And you have your favorite song playing at the level your grandparents warned you about going deaf over? And the sun is setting all at the same time? It's like that. A happiness that can't be contained in one human being, so it takes two.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

Never felt it.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Feels incredible. Getting your heartbroken hearts so much though.

But its def worth it . All the same.

Man that crap was painful.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

To me, it feels like being high. Withdrawal sucks though


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been very infatuated before, but never truly in love. I can't really say how it feels, but it has to be much deeper than infatuation.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

The hard part is trying to dissociate it from obsession, infatuation, and lust. If you're crazy about someone just because they're attractive, or just because the sex is good, or just because they buy you things, or just because they call you beautiful, then it probably isn't love.

I've always thought about love in terms of sacrifice. What would you give up to be with this person? Anything? Everything? Would they do the same for you?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When you can't fall asleep because reality is finally better than your dreams.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Mhmm, it's not the same thing as infatuation. It's feeling known by someone else, and feeling like you know them too, and feeling comfortable being who you really are around them. Wanting what's best for the other. Making compromises for the other person that can sometimes seem mundane, and making those compromises feel fair on both sides. Wanting to touch them because touching them makes you feel better. Those are some of the things I think of.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Like your jeans are getting tighter.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> Like your jeans are getting tighter.


That's love for pizza and burgers, not for other people.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

So many feelings on falling in love...I love most of them except for the jeans getting tighter one haha. I don't want that to happen if I ever do fall in love. 
I hope I do someday and the way everyone describes it sounds absolutely amazing!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Does unrequited love count? Butterflies and feeling luckey to even be talking to that person. And life seemingly meaning a lot more, but at the same time nothing mattering aside from her/him.

Everyone is probably going to jump in and say 'it dosen't mean anything if its not mutural' but whatever.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never experienced it, but I dream about it quite a bit. There are moments when I feel that I'm fully capable of understanding the passion associated with it (even imagining the feel of extreme passion, becoming one with another person). I feel like I've been close to it in the past (in my mind), but I doubt the other people in my life felt the same way towards me. I think for a time I used to take conversation with girls way too seriously, like thoughts of how we'd live the rest of our lives together. Looking back, those times were actually better, at least I had people that I could dream about the rest of my life with. Now I have no one. I've become cynical and I'm expecting every girl I converse with to stop talking to me eventually, it's easier to just not even bother.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Droid - I think our feelings are real even if they are unrequited, I mean sure its not being 'in love' but it is love. I think... 

For me being infatuated (so far it hasn't been reciprocated), I feel my heart races around the person, I have the urge to smile, I feel happier just knowing they are around. I truely wish for and desire their happiness regardless of how that affects me, I long to make their dreams come true... and just want to see them at peace. It hurts when I see them sad, and it hurts when I feel like they don't want me around but I'd pick them being happy over them wanting me around ... 

That said I've never been in love where its been mutual but thats how its always felt when I have really really really liked a guy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never had a girlfriend. I don't want think about it because it makes me sad.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been deeply 'in like' before, but as for love, I have no idea. It's one of those rare and elusive things that apparently sneaks up and surprises you. Have yet to find out.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> I've been deeply 'in like' before, but as for love, I have no idea. It's one of those rare and elusive things that apparently sneaks up and surprises you. Have yet to find out.


People say that it's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved before, but I would say that you are fortunate. Losing love is probably the worst feeling in the entire world next to losing a loved one in some horrible accident.

Losing like, you can get over in about a week with the help of booze and youtube videos.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I could never take seriously or in the least trust anyone who believed they could talk about this.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> People say that it's better to have loved and lost than to have never loved before, but I would say that you are fortunate. Losing love is probably the worst feeling in the entire world next to losing a loved one in some horrible accident.
> 
> Losing like, you can get over in about a week with the help of booze and youtube videos.


The fact it hurts so much to lose only makes it all the more tempting to gain.

No disrespect to others who have felt the pain of love lost.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too. I think we'll both experience it someday. And I'm sure it'll be amazing for us.


River In The Mountain said:


> I've been deeply 'in like' before, but as for love, I have no idea. It's one of those rare and elusive things that apparently sneaks up and surprises you. Have yet to find out.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

fredbloggs02 said:


> I could never take seriously or in the least trust anyone who believed they could talk about this.


Hmm, why not?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

like a drug induced hallucination where all the faults are neatly tucked away and everything gets mushy. Falling in love is nice, but it fails to compare to being in love, which involves more of a deeper understanding.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

callalilly26 said:


> Me too. I think we'll both experience it someday. And I'm sure it'll be amazing for us.


 yeah ! :boogie Hopefully it's worth the wait ^.^


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

River In The Mountain said:


> Hmm, why not?


How close could you possibly be to the supposed friend who could tell another precisely why they were your friend? Think of me as the fat, homeless, drunkard's interruption of the symposium on practical advice and experience on the subject.


----------



## flowersforsarah (Nov 1, 2012)

Jumping off of a bridge into the ocean ~


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Feelings mature when experience takes us through their full spectrum. Cant love truly until you have hated sincerely


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

well it hurts when u meet the concrete at the bottom of ur fall


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

missamanda said:


> You know that smell before rain? Or how it feels the first time you go barefoot after winter? Or a summer night when you're driving on the back roads and the air is just perfect enough where you can have all the windows down without being cold? And you have your favorite song playing at the level your grandparents warned you about going deaf over? And the sun is setting all at the same time? It's like that. A happiness that can't be contained in one human being, so it takes two.


you got it, like the time of the year when the snow melts and the its just warm enough to go out barefoot. Like winter is over, it is by far the sweetest time of the year, and it ends far too soon.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

gusstaf said:


> This thread makes me sad. I don't think I've ever experienced love on the level as is described here...just a few intense crushes. And I'm afraid that I'll never know what it's like (to quote overused lyrics) to love and be loved in return. As corny as it sounds, that's a real fear of mine.


its a real fear for all of us IMO


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Love feels like ****ing daggers in your heart. Like knives and bullets being stabbed into you on a daily basis. Seriously lmao. Don't look for love it's overrated and seriously ****ed up. Stay single and happy forever.


----------



## athena2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

I would like to call the incredible passion, obsession and idealization that happens in the early stages of a relationship 'love' but I have to agree with others here and call that infatuation or lust. But I think it is a prerequisite to love. I was in a 20 year relationship which started because we were compatible, of similar backgrounds, both had nice families and had lots in common. But...I was only 'fond' of the guy. There was no burning passion. I also ignored a lot of red flags. I said 'yes' to marriage because he was the only one who asked. I asked myself at the time, "Am I about to make the biggest mistake of my life?" Because already by that time, I saw his narcissistic personality traits (even though he hadn't directed them at me yet). So for me, now, love means mutual passion, respect, thoughtfulness, sacrifice, sharing, effort from both parties, willingness to discuss relationship issues, give and take, liking yourself when you are with them and a belief that the person you are with is truly a good person. Oh, and also...the ability to still say "I love you" and mean it from the bottom of your heart...after you've had some tough times and after the infatuation stage has passed.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds horrible.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

I also don't know a thing about love, but deep infatuation, especially when the feelings are mutual, is like...nothing matters in the world except the childlike glee you get when you talk to her. Apathy turns to passion. Everything in the world is suddenly a little more colorful and joyful. Sentiments you thought cheesy or stupid are now amazingly romantic and you say things you would never say with a sober mind.

It is like a drug, a drug that your brain makes, serotonin and other chemicals... There's even an awful withdrawal that comes with it when you stop using the drug. 

If you're not careful it can be your downfall. If you don't let it control you completely, it's one of the things that makes life meaningful and worth living for.

I can only imagine what real love is like - I can guess it often starts similar to infatuation, but then matures into something deeper, more complex, and more sobering when reality settles in. I guess once the lights start to dim back to normal, you know this person's true self, you care deeply about them, they aren't simply an idea or fantasy to you, you see their faults, and you still can't see yourself living without him/her... it's something people call love.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

Well its amazing! Best thing ever... you know because you are TRULY happy... when you think about them, you can't help but smile, you feel accepted and able to be yourself, you lose track of time with them and cant wait to see them again...

BUT.... if they dont like you back... its the ****tiest feeling on earth because you suddenly feel more alone than ever, dealing with stupid feelings you wish you didn't have but find horribly hard to get rid of


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Hell


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

This thread is only that, a thread. It was a question in reference how differently it makes other people feel. As you can see, falling in love and then being in love affects everyone differently. It's rather interesting to read everyone's responses. You're reading into something too much.


fredbloggs02 said:


> How close could you possibly be to the supposed friend who could tell another precisely why they were your friend? Think of me as the fat, homeless, drunkard's interruption of the symposium on practical advice and experience on the subject.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I love your picture of Pam, by the way! So cute! I love when her and Jim start taking their memory snapshots haha
And your explanation of what it feels like is really nice 


MNM said:


> Well its amazing! Best thing ever... you know because you are TRULY happy... when you think about them, you can't help but smile, you feel accepted and able to be yourself, you lose track of time with them and cant wait to see them again...
> 
> BUT.... if they dont like you back... its the ****tiest feeling on earth because you suddenly feel more alone than ever, dealing with stupid feelings you wish you didn't have but find horribly hard to get rid of


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't be sad. You'll have it in return someday, don't worry. And I've never had it either. But I believe it will happen. You've got to have some hope and faith in love QUOTE=gusstaf;1060511729]This thread makes me sad. I don't think I've ever experienced love on the level as is described here...just a few intense crushes. And I'm afraid that I'll never know what it's like (to quote overused lyrics) to love and be loved in return. As corny as it sounds, that's a real fear of mine.[/QUOTE]


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

It definitely will be!! :clap


River In The Mountain said:


> yeah ! :boogie Hopefully it's worth the wait ^.^


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

that's a beautiful description of it and what you said is what a healthy relationship is made out of 


athena2012 said:


> I would like to call the incredible passion, obsession and idealization that happens in the early stages of a relationship 'love' but I have to agree with others here and call that infatuation or lust. But I think it is a prerequisite to love. I was in a 20 year relationship which started because we were compatible, of similar backgrounds, both had nice families and had lots in common. But...I was only 'fond' of the guy. There was no burning passion. I also ignored a lot of red flags. I said 'yes' to marriage because he was the only one who asked. I asked myself at the time, "Am I about to make the biggest mistake of my life?" Because already by that time, I saw his narcissistic personality traits (even though he hadn't directed them at me yet). So for me, now, love means mutual passion, respect, thoughtfulness, sacrifice, sharing, effort from both parties, willingness to discuss relationship issues, give and take, liking yourself when you are with them and a belief that the person you are with is truly a good person. Oh, and also...the ability to still say "I love you" and mean it from the bottom of your heart...after you've had some tough times and after the infatuation stage has passed.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

One more quick note...I'm writing a novel this month for National Book Writer's Month. I personally have no idea what it is to feel like that, so it's difficult to write characters experiencing something so intense when the author has never felt it. So before you become quick to judge people maybe you should ask questions.

And just to add, this is a forum for those with social anxiety disorder who deal with the constant fear of being judged everyday. I don't need someone on here attempting to judge me or others on a simple question that did absolutely no harm to anyone. I don't appreciate it. 


fredbloggs02 said:


> How close could you possibly be to the supposed friend who could tell another precisely why they were your friend? Think of me as the fat, homeless, drunkard's interruption of the symposium on practical advice and experience on the subject.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmm to quote devin townsend, "love is the paradox of needing." That is probably the shortest/most accurate description I can think of. I am a fan of love though and borderline hopeless romantic at heart. Some of the happiest moments of your life will come from time spent with that person you are in love with.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

aww I love that description. I'm a hopeless romantic, too!


Durzo said:


> Hmm to quote devin townsend, "love is the paradox of needing." That is probably the shortest/most accurate description I can think of. I am a fan of love though and borderline hopeless romantic at heart. Some of the happiest moments of your life will come from time spent with that person you are in love with.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's the gradual tightening and intensifying of every one of your insecurities leading up to an eventual dreamlike release.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

Durzo said:


> Some of the happiest moments of your life will come from time spent with that person you are in love with.


Completely 1000% true. I still get that silly smile on my face when I think about those times


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

It feels like the start of everything you could ever want


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

It is equal parts jubilation and misery. All at the same time.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

love can get scary sometimes. It makes you say and do illogical things.There is a nasty side to it that alot of people seem to ignore.

The selfishness, paranoia, jealousy etc.

Is it worth it? that is the billion dollar question.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

MNM said:


> Well its amazing! Best thing ever... you know because you are TRULY happy... when you think about them, you can't help but smile, you feel accepted and able to be yourself, you lose track of time with them and cant wait to see them again...


Heh, I agree, but I think the real test of love is when you don't feel truly happy, and when you almost don't want to see them. My fiance basically came to a crisis point because her life was going to get really busy, and she knew that for her life to work out how she'd like, I'd either have to be the one, or if not, it was her last chance to find someone else. I didn't help the situation with some things I said rather poorly (nothing bad, she just misunderstood some of the things I said and thought I wasn't sure that I wanted to spend my life with her), and it ended up coming out that she was considering ending the relationship.

I guess you find out how much you've liked/loved someone in situations like this, not just because the pain you'll feel is proportional to how good you've felt before, but by how much of that pain you're willing to put up with, and still stay together, and still work through problems, even when you just want it to be over so you can start to heal, and remove that pain. When I wanted to give up, I only had to remind myself how great she was, and how lucky I'd be to spend the rest of my life with her, and how the pain was worth enduring because she was worth the pain. Heh, sorry to ramble, but you saying "you can't help but smile" just reminded me of this, because that's what changed during this period, and she wasn't aware of just how much she hurt me until I told her that when I thought of her then, I didn't smile, I only got sad and angry. Anyways, we worked through it, and even though I wouldn't like to go through something like this again, I feel we're stronger for it, and I'm back to smiling when I think of her .



gusstaf said:


> This thread makes me sad. I don't think I've ever experienced love on the level as is described here...just a few intense crushes. And I'm afraid that I'll never know what it's like (to quote overused lyrics) to love and be loved in return. As corny as it sounds, that's a real fear of mine.


I guess maybe you can feel hope through me, because I felt the same way. It helps if you can tell yourself what I would keep telling myself: you're young, and you have many years where it's ok for things to not work out; it only has to work out one time, and then you're set. It's natural to worry, but try not to convince yourself that your worst fears will come true.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

lol love is whatever disney and the media made you think love is. Personally I believe love is just a fiction of one's imagination. love is like a cheap wh0re it's just past around like nothing and has no value at all.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

SOME said:


> *lol love is whatever disney and the media made you think love is. Personally I believe love is just a fiction of one's imagination. love is like a cheap wh0re it's just past around like nothing and has no value at all.*


Ah, someone who gets it right in my book, Some of you guys need to lay off the cheap romance novels with Fabio on the front cover.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

DON'T comment on this thread then, there's many others to comment on! Nobody was talking about cheap romance novels whatsoever. It was a question about real feelings and obviously you've never experienced any of it.


theseventhkey said:


> Ah, someone who gets it right in my book, Some of you guys need to lay off the cheap romance novels with Fabio on the front cover.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Please tell me what do you really know? You're only 19 years old. And you are too young to be so bitter. 
If you think love is fiction then you're an absolute fool. I've seen it before. My Grandma and Grandpa were were in love...very in love. After he got very sick and passed away...my Grandma had put a small picture of him on her dashboard in her car. Every morning she would look at the picture and say "Good morning, my honey, I love you." She would smile and then tell me life just isn't the same without him and she can't wait to be with him someday soon.
My Grandma passed away a few years ago and I miss her more than anything...but I know she's happy with him. They are together now

No, it's not going to be like what they put up on TV. But trust me, there is real love out there. Love is accepting the person flaws and all... and it's not easy because nothing ever is. But I really hope one day you get the chance to experience it.



SOME said:


> lol love is whatever disney and the media made you think love is. Personally I believe love is just a fiction of one's imagination. love is like a cheap wh0re it's just past around like nothing and has no value at all.


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

gods punchline said:


> love can get scary sometimes. It makes you say and do illogical things.There is a nasty side to it that alot of people seem to ignore.
> 
> The selfishness, paranoia, jealousy etc.
> 
> Is it worth it? that is the billion dollar question.


Sadly you are right, this was the part of it I hated/hate. I became different in someways and I felt I couldn't stop it. Its still hard at times even though I know nothing will come of it and we barely talk anymore but I still love him and I still get paranoid and I probably will always say/do illogicial things, thats also part of bad social skills


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

callalilly26 said:


> DON'T comment on this thread then, there's many others to comment on! Nobody was talking about cheap romance novels whatsoever. It was a question about real feelings and obviously you've never experienced any of it.


You told ME..............


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it possible to love different people different amounts...for example, could you love one person 70% of the amount you loved another person? Could someone break your trust and reduce your love in them by one third? That's something I'm curious about.

I know love doesn't really work like that, but still, it's interesting to think about.


----------



## athena2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

It hurts to say "I love you"
Can't really tell you why
But I'm afraid I'll make you say it back
And that it would only be a lie.

So for now I'll just imagine
That you feel the way I do.
If I can make myself believe it
Then maybe it will come true.

Sometimes writing a song is the only way I can make sense of how I feel. At the moment this is where my head's at. Can anybody here relate?


----------



## MNM (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow that poem.song is really good! 

Yep. Same place for me. I hate that my insecurity and lack of experience with men in general keeps me from saying anything, a life of unspoken words and regret is gonna be hard to handle.


----------



## athena2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

MNM said:


> Wow that poem.song is really good!
> 
> Yep. Same place for me. I hate that my insecurity and lack of experience with men in general keeps me from saying anything, a life of unspoken words and regret is gonna be hard to handle.


 Thanks MNM. I think that if you feel it, you gotta say it. It took me a while to get the guts to say it but I did say "I love you" because I really meant it. It was kind of eating at me holding it in. I wasn't actually expecting a response, and I got one I didn't expect. At least it was honest, and he didn't disappear on me. I get attached quickly, and I know that, so I should have expected that he's a few steps behind me. At any rate, at least now I know I've got somebody who isn't going to abandon me because of what I'm like. If he had, it would have hurt, but at least it would have saved me some trouble later.


----------

